# being recruited while in the academy



## btbamfan90 (Dec 10, 2012)

If I was to go to a police academy as a self sponsor. What are the chances of me getting recruited by a police department during my time in the academy. Anyone have any stories or thoughts about this? Thanks


----------



## JP1209PA (Mar 10, 2013)

I should save you for this one... Please do a search before asking questions like this.

http://www.mass.gov/eopss/law-enfor...uit-officer-courses/recruit-officer-faqs.html


----------



## Code 3 (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## btbamfan90 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks JP1209PA! I was just curious if anyone had been picked up in the academy as a self sponsor. I knew that self sponsors are basically last pick to get into an academy unfortunately. But Il have to search a that whole site before I ask any questions.


----------



## btbamfan90 (Dec 10, 2012)

I just wanted to know if departments look at the self sponsors in the academy and hire from there. This was just a simple question if I sound like an idiot then so be it, I just wasnt sure if anyone had ever been picked up while in the academy through word of mouth through the instructors or someone else who is a full time hired officer or something. I apologize if this question was completely stupid and unreasonable to ask.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Are you going to be sponsored at this time? Do you have a civil service grade on file? Other than that, you wait til ou are out of he academy and start making out apps to non CS departments and Campus Police agencies


----------



## btbamfan90 (Dec 10, 2012)

ok thanks 263FPD I will have to do that!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2013)

Zero. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

Easy on the kid. In my class, we had two separate days where we were put on display for recruiters. It was pretty degrading, as we would have to stand at parade rest, and they would grab us to see if we had the balls to do the job. Even the women.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Dan Stark said:


> Easy on the kid. In my class, we had two separate days where we were put on display for recruiters. It was pretty degrading, as we would have to stand at parade rest, and they would grab us to see if we had the balls to do the job. Even the women.


Maybe they were just checking for hernias.


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

frank said:


> Maybe they were just checking for hernias.


Better than checking for prostate cancer once a week like my current job. Lol


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

Be nice. The kids trying to get a job. Seriously, all departments send out a "scout", like college and pro sports teams, to the academies looking for young talent. If you see someone on the sidelines at the academy, likely holding a clipboard, and sometimes a stopwatch, he is likely looking to recruit for his/her department. If you are doing PT and are asked to perform a certain activity a second or third time, they're looking at you. Give it your all. And remember, cops are probably the most sarcastic ballbusters around.


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Dan Stark said:


> Easy on the kid. In my class, we had two separate days where we were put on display for recruiters. It was pretty degrading, as we would have to stand at parade rest, and they would grab us to see if we had the balls to do the job. Even the women.


Wow! Things have changed. I graduated the academy when it was the MCJTC and the scout days for "free agents", (now they call them self-sponsors I guess), was more like the NFL combine. Only the free agent officers had to participate. Are you saying that under the MPTC everyone has to stand in formation and is subject to treatment like that? Even if they are sponsored?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

cousteau said:


> And remember, cops are probably the most sarcastic ballbusters around.


Na-ah


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2013)

There are hundreds of unemployed or underemployed F/T academy graduates out on the market, so an academy diploma has been seriously undervalued compared to 20 years ago, which ironically, is due to allowing self-sponsorship.

Becoming more clear?


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

OK, not everbody on this site has been around the block so I'm going to give this kid the benefit of the doubt and answer the question at face value.
a) there's very little recruiting in this state for Police Jobs. Some agencies like BPD may try and recruit more people to take the exam but that's about the extent of the "recruiting."
b) most hiring processes will entail a series of interviews, a background check, and a psych evaluation, so it's highly unlikely an academy recruit will be taken seriously until all of that is complete.
c) self sponsorship is not a right, it's reserved for those fortunate enough to make the right connection and those fortunate enough to get a seat.
d) if you do enter and graduate from an Academy, you are more marketable but as Delta pointed out, the value has decreased and it's no longer a golden ticket.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

My academy Deputy Chief Brooks came over to recruit for Wellesley, looking for any CS permanent intermittent that wanted to apply and lateral to a ft position.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Also heard that academies are only good for 2 years now, If you have no job within 2 years you have to go again. Its no longer good for five years like it used to be.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

I know many self-sponsor academy graduates who waited months or even years to get on full time on departments. This is not due to lack of effort on their part either. Many also took jobs far away from where they lived to get on. As others have said, it helps and makes you more attractive to agencies, but is not the silver bullet it once was. 

You also have to get a department to vet you and sign off on you before they allow you into an academy; its not a matter of walking in off the street. You also are unpaid and responsible for providing thousands of dollars of your own uniforms and equipment, including a firearm and over 1K of ammunition.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2013)

j809 said:


> Also heard that academies are only good for 2 years now, If you have no job within 2 years you have to go again. Its no longer good for five years like it used to be.


It is still 5.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2013)

Killjoy said:


> I know many self-sponsor academy graduates who waited months or even years to get on full time on departments. This is not due to lack of effort on their part either. Many also took jobs far away from where they lived to get on. As others have said, it helps and makes you more attractive to agencies, but is not the silver bullet it once was.
> 
> You also have to get a department to vet you and sign off on you before they allow you into an academy; its not a matter of walking in off the street. You also are unpaid and responsible for providing thousands of dollars of your own uniforms and equipment, including a firearm and over 1K of ammunition.


And cruiser for evoc which is probably the hardest piece of gear to.acquire

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2013)

GMass said:


> And cruiser for evoc which is probably the hardest piece of gear to.acquire


I remember LMAO when someone posted about how some self-sponsors rented civilian Crown Vics, and returned them after a week with no brakes and shredded tires.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2013)

Delta784 said:


> I remember LMAO when someone posted about how some self-sponsors rented civilian Crown Vics, and returned them after a week with no brakes and shredded tires.


Yea, I don't think grandpa's couch-on-wheels with grand touring tires would hold up well.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

GMass said:


> Yea, I don't think grandpa's couch-on-wheels with grand touring tires would hold up well.


Neither do the real P71's after I'm done getting my paid aggression out at EVOC refreshers.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Johnny Law said:


> Neither do the real P71's after I'm done getting my paid aggression out at EVOC refreshers.


And still the whackers keep buying them and put hundreds of light on them.


----------

